# Innerer Zustand eines Objekts?



## Halbert (19. Mrz 2007)

Hi.
Ich bin Student Fachrichtung Maschinenbau, schreibe nächste Woche Prüfung in „Grundlagen der Informatik“.
Eine Frage aus einer alten Klausur ist mir nicht klar, konnte auch im eigenen Forum nicht beantwortet werden.
Ich weiß, „Wir machen keine Hausaufgaben.“ (Nettiquette), aber ich weiß echt nicht wo ich die Antwort sonst noch herbekommen soll…

Der Unterschied zwischen Klasse und Objekt ist unter anderem dadurch gekennzeichnet, dass eine Klasse im Gegensatz zum Objekt 
a) Methoden hat 
b) keine Methoden hat 
c) keinen inneren Zustand hat 
d) nicht alle Werte und Operationen von der Klasse selber verwendet werden können 

Falls c) richtig sein sollte, was ist der innere Zustand eines Objektes?


Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
MfG
Halbert


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mrz 2007)

sorry, aber die Frage gibt eigentlich keinen Sinn.
Es ist ziemlich häufig bei solchen Vorlesungen der Fall, das die Aufgaben ohne das Skript kaum lösbar sind.  :?
Vermutlich wird c richtig sein, und mit 'innerer Zustand' wird auf die Member Variablen eines Objekts angespielt, aber... who knows...  :wink:


----------



## Guest (19. Mrz 2007)

Also im Skript wird ein innerer Zustand nicht erwähnt, member-Variablen auch nicht.
Können denn alle Werte und Operationen von der Klasse selber verwendet werden?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mrz 2007)

Eine Klasse ist eine Schablone für Objekte. Die verwendet erstmal gar nichts.


----------



## Halbert (19. Mrz 2007)

Das dachte ich mir auch, deshalb hätte ich d angekreuzt.
Naja, an der Frage wirds hoffentlich nicht scheitern, danke für die Bemühungen!
MfG
Halbert


----------



## Marco13 (19. Mrz 2007)

Ich würde a und b ankreuzen. Dann hat man einen Widerspruch, und daraus folgt beliebiges :wink: 

Nee, im ernst: Die Fragestellung ist schon ziemlich sch... seltsam. Es ist wohl wirklich kleinkariertes "Script-so-oder-so-auslegen" 


_a) Methoden hat_
Wenn es das wäre, hätte ein Objekt keine Methoden. Das kann man so sehen, wenn man will, würde ich aber nicht so sagen. 

_b) keine Methoden hat_
Es gibt Klassen, die Methoden haben. Unabhängig davon, ob (in Anlehnung an a)) Objekte nun Methoden haben, oder nicht :roll:

_c) keinen inneren Zustand hat_
Es gibt Klassen, die einen inneren Zustand haben. Zumindest könnte man statische Felder so bezeichnen.

_d) nicht alle Werte und Operationen von der Klasse selber verwendet werden können _
Ja, von der Klasse? Oder von Objekten der Klasse? Ich würde sagen: Das, was damit gemeint ist, gilt nicht, aber damit maße ich mir ein ungerechtfertigt hohes Einfühlungsvermögen in die Intention des Augabenstellers an.


Wenn ich jetzt in einer Prüfung sitzen würde, und was ankreuzen müßte, würde ich c) ankreuzen.

Und einen kleinen Totenkopf neben die Aufgabenstellung malen  :bloed:


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mrz 2007)

@Marco13
Ich gebe dir in allen Punkten recht. Die Frage ist schlicht sch... seltsam.
Das habe ich hier schon öfter gesehen, Klausurfragen die auch ein Java Profi nicht beantworten kann ohne das Script und die eigene kleine Begriffswelt des Profs zu kennen.  :toll:  :autsch:


----------



## Halbert (20. Mrz 2007)

Eine letzte Frage hab ich noch (morgen ist die Klausur...):

22. Gegeben ist folgendes Java Programmfragment:

```
class zahl
{
public: int i;
}
....
zahl x = new zahl();
zahl y = new zahl();
x.i = 1;
x.i = 2;
y = x;
y.i = 3;
```
Von welchem Typ ist y ?
a) ganzzahliger Typ
b) Referenztyp
c) Fliesskommatyp
d) Basistyp

Danke schonmal.
MfG
Halbert


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mrz 2007)

Schon wieder eine seltsame Frage.
y ist vom Typ 'zahl', also ein 'Referenztyp'  :autsch: 
Die Klausur möchte ich nicht schreiben.


----------



## Chris_1980 (20. Mrz 2007)

Also y ist ein Object der Klasse zahl. Was von den vorgaben da aber richtig wäre weiß ich nicht, tut mir leid. 
Aber ich finde es schon lustig dass dein Prof sich nichtmal an die Java-Konventionen hält und die Klasse groß schreibt.  :roll:


----------



## Guest (20. Mrz 2007)

Glaub so tragisch wird die Klausur nicht, jedes Jahr nur ca. 5 von 45 Multiple-Choice-Fragen neu, der Rest aus Altklausuren, und die beiden waren die einzigen bei denen ich wirklich nicht draufgekommen bin.

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für die schnelle Hilfe.
Gruß
Halbert


P.S.: Kann wohl von jemandem gelöscht werden, der die Rechte dazu hat, die Fragen dürften die Allgemeinheit kaum interessieren...


----------



## Halbert (21. Mrz 2007)

Also, falls es noch jemanden interessiert, Frage kam abgeändert dran:
Der Unterschied zwischen Klasse und Objekt ist unter anderem dadurch gekennzeichnet, dass eine Klasse im Gegensatz zum Objekt
a) Methoden hat
b) keine Methoden hat
c) keinen inneren Zustand hat
d) keine Identität hat.


----------



## Marco13 (21. Mrz 2007)

Dann wissen wir zumindest schonmal, dass d) nicht richtig war  :lol:


----------



## mikachu (22. Mrz 2007)

Halbert hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Unterschied zwischen Klasse und Objekt ist unter anderem dadurch gekennzeichnet, dass eine Klasse im Gegensatz zum Objekt
> a) Methoden hat
> b) keine Methoden hat
> c) keinen inneren Zustand hat
> d) keine Identität hat.



Ich hab mir das mal mit angeschaut, und schließe mich der Meinung meiner Vor-Postlern an...
sch... Frage :roll:

So, Analyse:

a) Klasse kann Methoden haben, oder nicht
b) !a)
c) static ?!?
d) WTF 'Identität einer Klasse' ? (Klasse.class) ?!?

Boah, deinen Dozenten wöllt ich mal sprechen ... :roll:

...Würde man da einen, leider nicht vorhandenen, 50-50-Joker einsetzen, würden bestimmt die Möglichkeiten A und B wegfallen :lol: 

Ich hätte aber dort glaub ich Tor D genommen :wink:


----------

